# GREAT NEWS!!! Just got my orders for my new duty station!



## nathanielrthomas (Jun 22, 2009)

It's official. My tour here in San Diego is almost over. My new duty station is in Millington, Tennessee for three years. Its just north of Memphis and only 4 hours away from my hometown of Cullman, Alabama. The good ole Southeast. I'll be bringing my boat out there so if there are any people from tinboats.net in that area, I would love to get out on the water. I dont know much about that part of TN though. Any information(clubs, tournaments, good lake/rivers, anything,etc) pertaining to the Memphis area or within an hours driving distance would be greatly appreciated. I'll be moving out there sometime around September. All I do is fish on the weekends thanks to newly aquired wings of freedom, more commonly known as a divorce. 

Thanks again guys and maybe I'll see you on the water in Tennessee -Thomas


----------



## Jim (Jun 22, 2009)

Great news man! We got a bunch of members from around there! :beer:

Maybe you can make Dale Hollow in October too?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 22, 2009)

nathanielrthomas said:


> My new duty station is in Millington, Tennessee for three years. Its just north of Memphis



I'm sorry. :lol: 

I have a buddy and his wife that have been living in Memphis for two years and can not wait to get the heck out of there.

I'm about 3 hours north on the KY/TN state line next to KY Lake if you ever venture up this way.


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 22, 2009)

Great news, Im about 2 hours west of memphis!!


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 22, 2009)

Jim said:


> Great news man! We got a bunch of members from around there! :beer:
> 
> Maybe you can make Dale Hollow in October too?




We need more to sign up.... Congrats on the reassignment and plan on Dale Hollow


----------



## Bubba (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't know much about the Memphis area, but I know about 2hrs north of you is Reelfoot Lake, Which is an AWESOME crappie lake. Supposedly a good bass/catfish lake as well. Also loaded with Shellcrackers from what i've heard.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats on the orders! I've been to Millington a few times when our Spring jrotc mini-boot camp was held there before they tore-down a lot of the barracks. Where you headed, NMPC? 

WW
USN(Ret)


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 22, 2009)

memphis is a ruff town i always try to steer clear of. if not, the gun is in my lap untill i get threw it

dont no much about the area as i lived in nashville, but ive fished alot of places in tennesse and its awsome

hope you can make it to the tinboats.net meet in october

do you know if the cumberland river flow's around your station?


----------



## river_wolf (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats on your assingment. Are you going to be a detailer? last time I was there was about 24 years ago when it was the home of Aviation A and C schools. Spent about 5 months there and got sent to the fleet as a bad boy....  

But 23 years later, walked out the door as a cranky old Chief. now live in Georgia just outside of Atlanta. 

Hope all goes well for you there. 

Stay safe my friend.

Wolf.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm going to the Preventive Medicine Department in the Naval Branch Health Clinic NSA Mid South. I'm a Corpsman. Thanks for asking. I'm looking forward to getting there. I should be able to make it to Dale Hollow.


----------



## river_wolf (Jun 22, 2009)

Well I didnt see too much of you guys... Tried to stay out of medical as much as possible..... :lol: 

Retired ABE here.... They had to chase me down when it came time for shots and so on...


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 22, 2009)

nathanielrthomas said:


> I'm going to the Preventive Medicine Department in the Naval Branch Health Clinic NSA Mid South. I'm a Corpsman. Thanks for asking. I'm looking forward to getting there. I should be able to make it to Dale Hollow.



I always steered-clear of sickbay when possible, lol. 





river_wolf said:


> ...But 23 years later, walked out the door as a cranky old Chief....




Nothin' wrong with cranky old Chiefs, lol.


----------



## Mossy535 (Jun 24, 2009)

nathanielrthomas said:


> It's official. My tour here in San Diego is almost over. My new duty station is in Millington, Tennessee for three years.



Welcome to the area Thomas. I live in the small town of Arlington, which is about 10 minutes around the 385 bypass from NSA Memphis. I'm heading over to Dale Hollow for the October get together, so if you'd like to ride over together I'd appreciate the company.

Mark


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jun 25, 2009)

Mossy535 said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> > It's official. My tour here in San Diego is almost over. My new duty station is in Millington, Tennessee for three years.
> ...



Man it's good to know theres good people in the area. My Father is planning on going out to Dale Hollow with me but he's a really busy guy. If he cant make it the sure I will. Im planning on going and I was planning on taking my boat. What about you? You taking your boat out there? I seen the pics of your boat but I didn't see a finished pic. Or have you finished it yet? I know I'm rambling on but hows the fishing around memphis? Thanks -Thomas


----------



## MikeA57 (Jun 25, 2009)

There are several lakes around here Thomas. I live in Olive Branch, MS, just across the state line but I lived in Memphis for about 20 years. Down this way we've got Tunica Cutoff, Sardis, and a little further down the road, Enid and Grenada. Around Millington, I've heard that the lake at Shelby Forest is a great bream lake and I think it's electric only. Then there's also Tipton County Lake but I don't know anything about it. If you like river fishing, there's also the Hatchie River and of course 'Ol Big Muddy! As far as big lakes you are also pretty close to KY and Barkley Lakes and the whole Land Between the Lakes area. KY Lake is a crappie mecca especially down around Paris, TN. And as stated earlier, Reelfoot is only a hop, skip and jump away!!!!

Now, about Memphis; As others have said, it is an odd place. Hell, we were recently voted America's MOST Unsafe City!!!

*From a recent news release* (Sorry, I Googled and the article itself has disappeared. Here's a link to the whole article which was posted over in Crappie.com - https://www.crappie.com/crappie/off-topic-forum/99600-memphis-beats-detroit.html)
_And the U.S.'s least safe city? That distinction goes to Memphis, Tennessee, with a crime rate of 18% per capita, followed by Atlanta (16%), San Antonio (15.2%), Detroit (13.7%) and Milwaukee (13.4%). These rates reflect the total crimes detailed in the FBI's report divided by the population of the city._

But, if you keep your head about you, and don't leave anything you own unattended for longer that 15 seconds, you should be OK. Oh, and a gun and the knowledge of how to use it might come in handy at some point too. (But then, you're from Alabama, you already know how to use a gun! :wink: :wink: )


----------



## bcritch (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats on the assignment. I went to A School their about 20 years ago. We had allot of good times in the area.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 19, 2010)

To any of you guys around the memphis area Ive been hitting up Glen Springs Lake here in millington with a little bit of success with a shakey head and spinnerbaits. Id like to meet some of you guys in person if you'd like to get out there with me. Just got my boat finished up with new decks and a 25hp yamaha(pics coming next week, my camera fell victim to the elements #-o ). Hit me up if youd like to get on the water. Or I would love for one of you guys to show me a new lake in the SW TN area. All ive fished is glen springs since I moved here in October. Damn weather sucks, but its getting better. Im a bass guy, but Id like to learn some crappie stuff(it'll give me a reason to buy more toys too). I bought a house here in the millington area and Im livin the lovely bachelor life, fishin all the time. I dont know many fishermen around here tho. Any advice on the waters in this area would be appreciated. Thanks -Thomas


----------

